# More growth pics!



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Can't believe that Duncan is now a year old....time sure does fly.

Duncan at about 6 months:









Duncan at a year old:


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Now that looks like a blankee I'd want to cuddle up with!


----------



## BRT (Dec 1, 2010)

My good, he is huge!!! Love the pictures! Here looks really adult now.
Did you guys noticed that the flower jar has transformed into a picture frame in 6 months?:tongue:


----------



## pudlemom (Jul 11, 2010)

They just grow up too fast,He had such a cute face you want to to give him a big kiss:kiss:


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Richelle - He would love to cuddle up with you and then Pudlemom could give him a big kiss. He'd be in heaven! :tongue1:



BRT said:


> Did you guys noticed that the flower jar has transformed into a picture frame in 6 months?:tongue:


This got me laughing! 

Thank you guys for the kind comments!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Ania's Mommy said:


> Now that looks like a blankee I'd want to cuddle up with!


I agree!! I have a thing about hairy dogs! I bet when you take a walk, all the little kids want to throw their arms around Duncan and ignore poor Lucky.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Yes! Poor old Lucky gets left out a lot! Plus she's so sweet and gentle and Duncan is a big woolly mammoth who is an attention hog. I always make sure to give Lucky extra attention at home and she is for sure my 3 year old sons favorite....so she gets lots of love from him too. :biggrin1:


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Awww what a handsome boy!! 

He sure is gorgeous!!


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

I'll bet he just loves to be hugged too. Tanis would spend all day in my arms if I'd let him.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Duncan just steals my heart!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Beautiful, beautiful. Such a nice looking dog Duncan is. And poor Lucy give her a hug for me she's beautiful as well and I'll bet a lot less maintenance.


----------

